# topical stays (hazardous material handling/lab safety)



## Excoded

Hello. I'm stuck with this phrase. It is part of a list of exposure control measures. The problem is the last entry. "Topical Stays".

I don't know what it means. At first I thought it was a cream (topical part) then a part of the storage place (the stay part, as is a soporte o tirante). ¿Soporte tópico? No tiene sentido.

Exposure controls
Respiratory protection:
Gas mask with “A” type absorbing canister.
Hands protection:
Protective gloves for handling solvents (nitrile rubber).
Eyes protection:
Protective glasses.
Skin protection:
Suitable protective clothing.
Workplace:
*Topical stays* and exhausting ventilation.


----------



## Masood

Para mí no tiene sentido. Debe de ser error de ortografía. También me parece que el escritor no tiene al inglés como lengua materna.


----------



## Excoded

Bien podría ser el caso, pero una búsqueda rápida por Google me da como resultado varias Hojas de Datos de Seguridad con la misma frase. 

*Topical stays* and exhausting ventilation.


----------



## Masood

Puede ser un término especializado. No sé a qué se refiere.


----------



## Excoded

Leyendo las hojas de seguridad me fijo que mencionan ventilación general y ventilación localizada... quizás sea eso a lo que se refiere, pero no encuentro nada por "Topical Stay" en Google, nada que no sea con la frase completa (*Topical stays* and exhausting ventilation). Iré con "ventilación local y de purga" mientras aparezca alguien con una mejor sugerencia.


----------



## Mabelen1278

¿Qué producto es? Un poco más de contexto podría ayudar. ¿Es un pegamento con solvente? La otra posibilidad que tenés es preguntarle al fabricante qué significa. Es un tema medio crítico como para poner un aproximado o ignorarlo.


----------



## Excoded

Si, son Hojas de Datos de Seguridad de un solvente para pinturas aparentemente. El trabajo debo entregarlo en 10 días así que hay tiempo para investigar bien. Ya contacté al cliente pidiendo aclaratoria sobre el término. Lo extraño es que la frase solo aparece en Security Data Sheets y solo cuando hago una búsqueda por la frase completa (*Topical stays* and exhausting ventilation). Hay varios resultados de varias Security Data Sheets. Lo que hice fue buscar las Hojas de Datos de Seguridad del mismo componente (Acetato de Butilo) y ver si en la parte de las condiciones de lugar de trabajo aparecía algo similar en español que pudiese usar, pero aún así no hay nada claro pues la mayoría solo hablan de ventilación (y algunas de ventilación local, ergo my conclusion). 

En todo caso sigo esperando por algo más preciso o certero, como bien dices, estos documentos no se pueden tomar a la ligera pues la vida de las personas dependen de ellos.


----------



## Excoded

Buenas noches. El cliente respondió, pero quedé con más dudas ahora.
Citando: " OK, it means, an environment where the liquid doesn't leak into water lines or ground - with a good air circulation".

Entonces topical stays tiene que ver con que los líquidos no terminen en el agua o la tierra. La duda es ahora, ¿cómo se dice eso en español?


----------



## Mabelen1278

No soy especialista en el tema, pero en espacios grandes, eso se llama dique, en espacios pequeños, bandeja de contención. Tendría que ver más el contexto para saber cuál usar. También podés poner "espacio con barreras de contención" o "espacio con contención" o "espacio contenido".


----------



## Excoded

Hola Mabelen1278

El producto es un removedor de ceras y grasa, y la sección que contiene la frase es la siguiente


*8.2. Exposure controls*


Respiratory protection:   Gas mask with “A” type absorbing canister.

Hands protection:    Protective gloves for handling solvents (nitrile rubber).

Eyes protection:    Protective glasses.

Skin protection:    Suitable protective clothing.

Workplace:   * Topical stays* and exhausting ventilation.

Tengo toda la mañana leyendo manuales y regulaciones sobre almacenamiento de productos químicos. Refinaré mi búsqueda con tus sugerencias y veré qué encuentro.


----------



## Mabelen1278

Para mí es una indicación general sobre dónde trabajar con el producto, no solamente sobre dónde almacenarlo. Yo pondría "Lugar con dique o bandeja de contención y ventilación exhaustiva".


----------



## Excoded

Completamente de acuerdo contigo.  Me tomaré a libertad de copiar tu traducción verbatim si no es problema. Muchas gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Mabelen1278

Ningún problema. Me alegra que te sirva.


----------



## Vadim K

Hola,

Topical stays mean timely breaks during working time. Realizar las pausas y descansos oportunos.


----------



## Excoded

Vadim K said:


> Hola,
> 
> Topical stays mean timely breaks during working time. Realizar las pausas y descansos oportunos.




Hola. La aclaratoria que se hizo sobre el original desmiente tu afirmación. 


Citando: " OK, it means, an environment where the liquid doesn't leak into water lines or ground - with a good air circulation".

Sigo con la versión de Mabelen1278, pero te agradezco tu aporte de la misma manera.


----------

